# skyline japan



## 77JAPAN (Jan 29, 2007)

born in hawaii, raised in okinawa, and residing in vegas...

this is my 77 skyline japan restoration.

03/30/08


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Awesome. 

More pics.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

wow


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice! more pics!


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Love it.......More pictures please.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I Had the oppurtinity to buy one of these from Japan last month, but didnt. Thinking back now maybe I should have done.

Awesome car.

:clap:


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Great looking car. Lets have some more pictures.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That's a nice example, really nice


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

So you know Roy then? Nice car, very clean.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

TEASY!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

That's just not on mate - you can't just post ONE pic of it, come on sort it out!


----------



## 77JAPAN (Jan 29, 2007)

i've been working on this project for 4 years, which my goal was to replace every part in NEW oem condition. after providing a list of parts to my contact in japan, only half of the parts were available. 

the car is currently at 90% complete, which i'm currently seeking the remaining parts throughout the world.

this is the condition of the car before the restoration...










ps... yes, the white hakosuka in the 1st picture is roy's. we are the only 2 nostalgic skylines in the vegas area.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

please more, l got a thing for restoring! would love to see some of the step by step.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Roy and I still keep in contact. We were good friends here in Japan, and still are. His Hakosuka turned plenty of heads even here! Beautiful car you have.


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Nice work there 77Japan :thumbsup:

She looks superb! 

As everyone else said got any more pics 

Rob


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

nice ride! are the arch flares custom made? 


grts, David


----------



## 77JAPAN (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the complements... i never expected to get an overwhelming response to a KHGC210. 

the overfender flares for the front and back are originals for the car... which were recovered from a junk yard in okinawa.

as for more pics... i'll post a scaled down version of my rebuild on this thread, which more specifications will be posted on a website that i'm currently updating.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

stunning, i love classics and this is by far one of the cleanest iv seen


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That's a crazy restauration and I mean that in a good way, props to you.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## 77JAPAN (Jan 29, 2007)

march 2004 - breakdown








































september 2004 - bodyshop


















































































to be continued...


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Did the car have much rust on it and how did you treat it.


----------



## 77JAPAN (Jan 29, 2007)

nozza1 said:


> Did the car have much rust on it and how did you treat it.


the car did not have much rust. we sand blasted the entire car to remove the previous layer of paint.


----------



## 77JAPAN (Jan 29, 2007)

March 2004-present - purchasing parts from around the world (AU, JP, UK)


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Very lovely! Please, more Pictures!

Marc


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Exellent restoration, i give so much respect to this type of thing...

Love the thread, keep it coming... :bowdown1:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

indeed .. amazing car .. more pics please !!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow stunning car!! More pics


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Has anyone asked about more pics of this great car yet? 

Marc


----------



## 77JAPAN (Jan 29, 2007)

March 2004-present 
- purchasing parts from Nissan Japan and Yahoo Auction


----------

